# Lyft has done nothing to help me repair my vehicle



## Suzan (Aug 8, 2017)

Monday of last week I was taking lyft customer home it was around 10:20pm on freeway. All of a sudden I heard something metal banging underneath my car, next thing I smell gas. It either cut my gas line or puncher my gas tank and LYFT has done nothing to help me repair my vehicle and this is DAY 8. I am very very disappointed in lyft. I thought this was a company that help there drivers, but so far nothing. I need my car other than me not earning any income, I have a disabled sister I can't help either. It very difficult to get her medication with a vehicle and no money.


----------



## Ribak (Jun 30, 2017)

Suzan said:


> Monday of last week I was taking lyft customer home it was around 10:20pm on freeway. All of a sudden I heard something metal banging underneath my car, next thing I smell gas. It either cut my gas line or puncher my gas tank and LYFT has done nothing to help me repair my vehicle and this is DAY 8. I am very very disappointed in lyft. I thought this was a company that help there drivers, but so far nothing. I need my car other than me not earning any income, I have a disabled sister I can't help either. It very difficult to get her medication with a vehicle and no money.


What do you expect LYFT to do? It is up to you to have proper insurance for your vehicle to take care of such repairs.


----------



## MrMikeNC (Feb 16, 2017)

Wait, why should Lyft help pay for repairs? Did the pax somehow cause the issues you described?


----------



## Suzan (Aug 8, 2017)

MrMikeNC said:


> Wait, why should Lyft help pay for repairs? Did the pax somehow cause the issues you described?


Why should I pay a large deductible for a accident that happen while I had lyft customer in my vehicle. It's not like lyft is broke. Get back to once this has happen to you and not before Thank you and your comment it was not helpful, this is a serious matter.


----------



## MrMikeNC (Feb 16, 2017)

Suzan said:


> Why should I pay a large deductible for a accident that happen while I had lyft customer in my vehicle. It's not like lyft is broke. Get back to once this has happen to you and not before Thank you and your comment it was not helpful, this is a serious matter.


I don't think you understand how Lyft/Uber works. They only step in when 1) pax yaks/#1 or #2s in your car 2) you're in an _accident_ while transporting a pax. Beyond those two things your car is your responsibility.

Say I mess up my axle driving over a pothole transporting a pax, Lyft/Uber won't do jack, that's my responsibility to fix it. I'm sorry you're confused about this, but I promise they aren't. They play games about what it means to be an independent contractor vs an employee, but they understand it really well when it comes to instances like this. An employee would probably have his car taken care of by the employer, the independent contractor no way.

By your logic, if you hire an independent contractor to fix your roof and he gets a flat tire on his way to your house YOU should pay for it. That makes sense to you?


----------



## Ribak (Jun 30, 2017)

Suzan said:


> Why should I pay a large deductible for a accident that happen while I had lyft customer in my vehicle. It's not like lyft is broke. Get back to once this has happen to you and not before Thank you and your comment it was not helpful, this is a serious matter.


The accident is your fault. What next? If it rains while you are driving for LYFT....you will ask them to pay for your car wash?


----------



## Suzan (Aug 8, 2017)

Ribak said:


> The accident is your fault. What next? If it rains while you are driving for LYFT....you will ask them to pay for your car wash?


Unless you have some constructive to say please d


----------



## Ribak (Jun 30, 2017)

Suzan said:


> Unless you have some constructive to say please d


Unless you have something intelligent to say....please refrain from posting. The point you are raising is completely ridiculous. You are not suitable or qualified for this line of work.


----------



## HotRodriguez75 (Oct 16, 2015)

Wow!

Unfortunately, we are independent contractors and are responsible for repairs and maintenance of our vehicles. Even if this was covered, the Lyft deductible is $2000 I believe. 

This is similar to having a rock hit my windshield when a passenger in the car and thinking that Lyft should cover the damage. Even if so, I wouldn't pay $2000 or my own personal deductible of $250.

You may be better off filing a claim with your personal insurance (hopefully you have ride share insurance) otherwise, if they find out your doing ride share your insurance will be cancelled.


----------



## Suzan (Aug 8, 2017)

If you don't have a good solution please don't contact me. This conversation is not helping what so ever. I'm lookimg for positive solution, I don't want to engage in a fruitless debate, the decision to get this matter resolve will reside with the people who are in charge not another driver.


----------



## 4.9 forever (May 31, 2017)

Several of these responses have been terse, or maybe even harsh. They are however useful, if you stop and think. They are telling you to read and understand your agreement with Lyft. You need to take responsibility for your actions. If this upsets you, good. However, you should be upset at yourself, not then.


----------



## geauxfish (Jun 10, 2016)

Suzan said:


> If you don't have a good solution please don't contact me. This conversation is not helping what so ever. I'm lookimg for positive solution, I don't want to engage in a fruitless debate, *the decision to get this matter resolve will reside with the people who are in charge not another driver.*


Then why are you posting on here and not talking to Lyft? Although they will tell you the same thing other posters are telling you. If your car falls apart it's your responsibility.


----------



## Cynergie (Apr 10, 2017)

Suzan said:


> If you don't have a good solution please don't contact me. This conversation is not helping what so ever. I'm lookimg for positive solution, I don't want to engage in a fruitless debate, the decision to get this matter resolve will reside with the people who are in charge not another driver.


You wouldn't be related to rider397 now, would you?


----------



## MrMikeNC (Feb 16, 2017)

HotRodriguez75 said:


> Wow!
> 
> Unfortunately, we are independent contractors and are responsible for repairs and maintenance of our vehicles. Even if this was covered, the Lyft deductible is $2000 I believe.


I thought that was only if you're in an accident and its not deemed to be your fault. I _think _Lyft's deductible is higher than Uber's, something like 2,500 and 1,500 respectively, but its not high, I know that. They pay that and you pay the rest. So if the repairs are, say, 3 grand, you pay the difference.



> You may be better off filing a claim with your personal insurance (hopefully you have ride share insurance) otherwise, if they find out your doing ride share your insurance will be cancelled.


True, though I suppose they don't have to know the particulars. Just say "*shrugs* rock hit my window" leaving out it happened while you were working with Lyft.


----------



## geauxfish (Jun 10, 2016)

Cynergie said:


> You wouldn't be related to rider397 now, would you?


Yeah I'm starting to think both of them are trolls


----------



## The Gift of Fish (Mar 17, 2017)

Suzan said:


> It either cut my gas line or puncher my gas tank and LYFT has done nothing to help me repair my vehicle and this is DAY 8.


If Lyft won't help then you should hire your own puncher to go and sort them out.


----------



## Suzan (Aug 8, 2017)

This is a stress time for me and my family and unless you have walk a mile in my shoes there is no way you can understand. I have been driving for almost a year with good ratings, so in that respect I don't feel ashamed, I'm very proud I took good care of all my customer.


----------



## The Gift of Fish (Mar 17, 2017)




----------



## HotRodriguez75 (Oct 16, 2015)

MrMikeNC said:


> I thought that was only if you're in an accident and its not deemed to be your fault. I _think _Lyft's deductible is higher than Uber's, something like 2,500 and 1,500 respectively, but its not high, I know that. They pay that and you pay the rest. So if the repairs are, say, 3 grand, you pay the difference.
> 
> True, though I suppose they don't have to know the particulars. Just say "*shrugs* rock hit my window" leaving out it happened while you were working with Lyft.


Yeah, but the OP is hell bent on that Lyft should be repairing her vehicle for object she hit on the road that damaged her vehicle. Even if they let her file a claim and it was approved, does she have the $2000-$2500 deductible? I am guessing she wants a free ride and Lyft to pay for all of the damages. Life doesn't work that way.


----------



## Suzan (Aug 8, 2017)

It looks like from the few comments I have read posting my problem was totally pointless. I have yet to read something constructive, most of these comments are mean spirited and pointless. I have contact them and email them as well, those where the first things I have done. Anyone with a elementary education should no that. I have wasted my time in here end of conversation.


----------



## The Gift of Fish (Mar 17, 2017)

Suzan said:


> I have wasted my time in here end of conversation.


Ok, take care!


----------



## Jufkii (Sep 17, 2015)

Troll alert has officially been issued.


----------



## Pinapple Man (Aug 8, 2017)

Suzan said:


> Monday of last week I was taking lyft customer home it was around 10:20pm on freeway. All of a sudden I heard something metal banging underneath my car, next thing I smell gas. It either cut my gas line or puncher my gas tank and LYFT has done nothing to help me repair my vehicle and this is DAY 8. I am very very disappointed in lyft. I thought this was a company that help there drivers, but so far nothing. I need my car other than me not earning any income, I have a disabled sister I can't help either. It very difficult to get her medication with a vehicle and no money.


You can file a claim with Lyft $2500 deductible, or get it fixed for half the price. Welcome to the cost of doing business.


----------



## MrMikeNC (Feb 16, 2017)

Pinapple Man said:


> You can file a claim with Lyft $2500 deductible, or get it fixed for half the price. Welcome to the cost of doing business.


But wouldn't Lyft reject that claim?


----------



## Telsa34 (May 7, 2017)

Suzan said:


> Monday of last week I was taking lyft customer home it was around 10:20pm on freeway. All of a sudden I heard something metal banging underneath my car, next thing I smell gas. It either cut my gas line or puncher my gas tank and LYFT has done nothing to help me repair my vehicle and this is DAY 8. I am very very disappointed in lyft. I thought this was a company that help there drivers, but so far nothing. I need my car other than me not earning any income, I have a disabled sister I can't help either. It very difficult to get her medication with a vehicle and no money.


What do you expect lyft to do this was not accident related even your own private insurance company is not going to cover your car in this case you might contact Lyft and they'll send you an official Donald Trump crying towel.


----------



## HenryDankis (Jul 28, 2017)

Suzan this is your responsibility 100%


----------



## Bob Reynolds (Dec 20, 2014)

She would be better as a Lyft rider--not a Lyft driver. The attitude would fit in much better.


----------



## uberlyfting123 (Mar 16, 2017)

This is a SAD story of whats really wrong with Uber/Lyft. They prey on the ignorant or those who can't process logical steps. They throw $10 an hour at you, but the deep underbelly of your car is dying. We should be putting away at least 10% of our monthly take for such items as repair and maintenance. Unfortunately, people spend their money as soon as the get it, and then when a problem arises, they end up with nothing.

Is it Lyft's fault? technically no...
But every time I drive by those payday loan places, I get a bit upset.. same as Aarons, and all those places that take advantage of the poor and credit score challenged..

So, to Susan.. I'm sorry, but it's really your responsibility, and you need to fix it... Sorry it happened this way..

And as for LYFT.. you are predatory, and stop pawning yourself as some "good" company, because most of us... well.. some of us know, this is NOT true.


----------



## Bob Reynolds (Dec 20, 2014)

uberlyfting123 said:


> This is a SAD story of whats really wrong with Uber/Lyft. They prey on the ignorant or those who can't process logical steps. They throw $10 an hour at you, but the deep underbelly of your car is dying. We should be putting away at least 10% of our monthly take for such items as repair and maintenance. Unfortunately, people spend their money as soon as the get it, and then when a problem arises, they end up with nothing.
> 
> Is it Lyft's fault? technically no...
> But every time I drive by those payday loan places, I get a bit upset.. same as Aarons, and all those places that take advantage of the poor and credit score challenged..
> ...


I had the President of Aarons in my vehicle. He didn't tip me.


----------



## jester121 (Sep 6, 2016)

Cynergie said:


> Applying Occam's Razor to your logic, what makes you think the troll -- correction --OP is female?


For one thing -- the lack of rational, logical thought process.

Second - the ability to drive over something on the highway, rip the guts out of the undercarriage of the car, and have no clue what happened.


----------



## emdeplam (Jan 13, 2017)

Sorry all...

I think this might be my wife trolling the board. Anything happens in my house it's my fault as well.


----------



## Mark Campagna (Oct 12, 2015)

uberlyfting123 said:


> This is a SAD story of whats really wrong with Uber/Lyft. They prey on the ignorant or those who can't process logical steps.


What is really sad about this is the lack of personal responsibility. Then when people tried to explain to Susan about independent contractor responsibility, she got angry, as indicated by her tone, and lashed out at the responders telling them to not respond unles they had something constructive to say. I assume it is only constructive if you AGREE with her.

Then tried to play the card that she has hardships that we do not understand. [smh]

We all have hardships at times, and while that is berg sad, it does not make the responsibility part go away.

I hope she learns, that if you want the freedom to choose, you have to take the responsibility for the outcome of those choices.


----------



## Ribak (Jun 30, 2017)

Mark Campagna said:


> ....if you want the freedom to choose, you have to take the responsibility for the outcome of those choices.


Very profound. Well stated.


----------



## Gargamel (Aug 4, 2017)

Simply fill your hovercraft with eels



Suzan said:


> It looks like from the few comments I have read posting my problem was totally pointless. I have yet to read something constructive, most of these comments are mean spirited and pointless. I have contact them and email them as well, those where the first things I have done. Anyone with a elementary education should no that. I have wasted my time in here end of conversation.


----------



## ACHUMA (Jun 26, 2016)

Suzan said:


> Anyone with a elementary education should no that.


LOL that's hilarious!


----------



## The Gift of Fish (Mar 17, 2017)

emdeplam said:


> Sorry all...
> 
> I think this might be my wife trolling the board. Anything happens in my house it's my fault as well.


I thought that only happened in my house. As well as everything that happens there, I am also responsible for third world debt, Middle East conflict and the disappearance of Jimmy Hoffa. All me.


----------



## Woohaa (Jan 15, 2017)

You guys are being trolled something fierce!


----------



## TNCMinWage (May 18, 2017)

Suzan said:


> This is a stress time for me and my family and unless you have walk a mile in my shoes there is no way you can understand. I have been driving for almost a year with good ratings, so in that respect I don't feel ashamed, I'm very proud I took good care of all my customer.


So sorry to hear Susan. Please send me your address in Arizonia and I will mail you a check for the damage, as you seem to be the only one on here with financial challenges. As a side bonus, I'm going to send you a book on basic grammar. But first, I may have to send you a book on reading English. Which means I'll probably first have to send you a book on the alphabet.


----------



## bwchubb (Mar 29, 2017)

You guys are terribly funny ! 

Do any of you have to say your sorry when you wake up in the morning, for something you MAY do ?


----------



## Cynergie (Apr 10, 2017)

No actually.

What's with all these new member accounts in such a short period of time btw? 

Are the mods currently vacationing on the beach with mimosas or what?


----------



## Trump Economics (Jul 29, 2015)

Suzan said:


> Monday of last week I was taking lyft customer home it was around 10:20pm on freeway. All of a sudden I heard something metal banging underneath my car, next thing I smell gas. It either cut my gas line or puncher my gas tank and LYFT has done nothing to help me repair my vehicle and this is DAY 8. I am very very disappointed in lyft. I thought this was a company that help there drivers, but so far nothing. I need my car other than me not earning any income, I have a disabled sister I can't help either. It very difficult to get her medication with a vehicle and no money.


Even if you went through Lyft, that's a $2,500 deductible. Your personal auto insurance would be cheaper. And since you can't prove the damage occurred during the Lyft call, I'd go with the second option.


----------



## UberwhoIaM (Apr 26, 2016)

Susan you are absolutely correct. You just need to keep at it. I have a direct phone number to a Lyft CSR manager that will have your car in the shop before the weekend. They will fix your car free of charge and compensate you for lost income with treble damages.


----------



## Gerardoac1 (May 25, 2016)

UberwhoIaM said:


> Susan you are absolutely correct. You just need to keep at it. I have a direct phone number to a Lyft CSR manager that will have your car in the shop before the weekend. They will fix your car free of charge and compensate you for lost income with treble damages.


you sound like the dude that knows a dude.


----------



## UberwhoIaM (Apr 26, 2016)

Gerardoac1 said:


> you sound like the dude that knows a dude.


Just telling her the only thing she wanted to hear....


----------



## Dontmakemepullauonyou (Oct 13, 2015)

uberlyfting123 said:


> This is a SAD story of whats really wrong with Uber/Lyft. They prey on the ignorant or those who can't process logical steps. They throw $10 an hour at you, but the deep underbelly of your car is dying. We should be putting away at least 10% of our monthly take for such items as repair and maintenance. Unfortunately, people spend their money as soon as the get it, and then when a problem arises, they end up with nothing.
> 
> Is it Lyft's fault? technically no...
> But every time I drive by those payday loan places, I get a bit upset.. same as Aarons, and all those places that take advantage of the poor and credit score challenged..
> ...


Bro don't hate on Aaron's. Where else can you get a 105 inch 4K TV for $34 a month and a year later swap it for a new model. But yeah I get what you mean, it's like a rental program that prays on the weak/poor. I just hate to buy a TV and it loses 80% of its value 1 year later.


----------



## escott24 (Sep 10, 2015)

Suzan said:


> It looks like from the few comments I have read posting my problem was totally pointless. I have yet to read something constructive, most of these comments are mean spirited and pointless. I have contact them and email them as well, those where the first things I have done. Anyone with a elementary education should no that. I have wasted my time in here end of conversation.


clearly you skipped that elementary education by your constant misuse of the English language and grammatical rules


----------



## fblyft (Jul 22, 2017)

Suzan said:


> It looks like from the few comments I have read posting my problem was totally pointless. I have yet to read something constructive, most of these comments are mean spirited and pointless. I have contact them and email them as well, those where the first things I have done. Anyone with a elementary education should no that. I have wasted my time in here end of conversation.


Lyft is not responsible nor obligated to pay for repairs to your personal car. Try to get a rental so you can keep earning and make enough to repair your own car. Good luck.


----------



## elelegido (Sep 24, 2014)

UberwhoIaM said:


> Susan you are absolutely correct. You just need to keep at it. I have a direct phone number to a Lyft CSR manager that will have your car in the shop before the weekend. They will fix your car free of charge and compensate you for lost income with treble damages.


As 1970s country/pop crossover sensation Crystal Gayle sang,

_"Tell me no secrets, tell me some lies"_


----------



## Cynergie (Apr 10, 2017)

Gerardoac1 said:


> you sound like the dude that knows a dude.


Well I'm morally inferior to both of you. I just call cousin Vinny


----------



## Trebor (Apr 22, 2015)

Suzan said:


> If you don't have a good solution please don't contact me. This conversation is not helping what so ever. I'm lookimg for positive solution, I don't want to engage in a fruitless debate, the decision to get this matter resolve will reside with the people who are in charge not another driver.


You are an independent contractor and unless you were in an accident, Lyft has no reason legally and will not help you when it comes to vehicle repairs. You also agreed to a high deductible when you took that first ride.

I know your going to get mad at my response, but thats the reality. If you feel your being wronged, you can find an attorney, but they will likely tell you the same thing, or they will say you can hire them on a hourly basis. (meaning they dont think they will win)

An attorney may help you if you have a dashcam and can prove the city/state whoever was responsible for that road knew about that metal on the road and did not pick it up in a reasonable amount of time.. i.e. if it was reported by another driver, or there was an accident in that spot and the clean up crew did not pick it up.


----------



## UberwhoIaM (Apr 26, 2016)

I'm thinking someone wishes they didn't start this thread....


----------



## LyftRus (Aug 17, 2016)

I took a S*** in my own car, i expect to get a clean up fee from Lyft, its not my fault i was driving in the city for 12 hours and couldnt find a bathroom in time.

I expect positive comments only...


----------



## Dammit Mazzacane (Dec 31, 2015)

Suzan said:


> If you don't have a good solution please don't contact me. This conversation is not helping what so ever. I'm lookimg for positive solution, I don't want to engage in a fruitless debate, the decision to get this matter resolve will reside with the people who are in charge not another driver.


The positive solution is to fix your car up yourself and then send Lyft an invoice to see if they'll help. The positive is that your car is now fixed!

Surprise us.


----------



## SEAL Team 5 (Dec 19, 2015)

Suzan said:


> This is a stress time for me and my family and unless you have walk a mile in my shoes there is no way you can understand. I have been driving for almost a year with good ratings, so in that respect I don't feel ashamed, I'm very proud I took good care of all my customer.


I've been driving for 17 years. I have over 1,000,000 miles in the fare for hire industry. Our company has a 100% airport approval rating and a 93% livery approval rating. I have the best commercial insurance policy money can buy and I still have spent close to $60,000 on repairs and maintenance. It's the business. Sorry to say, but you are the exact person Uber and Lyft wants driving for them. You're ignorant to what you're doing. You want some constructive positive feedback? Don't engage in something that you know nothing about.


----------



## Cou-ber (Jul 23, 2015)

Suzan said:


> If you don't have a good solution please don't contact me. This conversation is not helping what so ever. I'm lookimg for positive solution, I don't want to engage in a fruitless debate, the decision to get this matter resolve will reside with the people who are in charge not another driver.


Your solution is this:

Repair your car.

You might not like the solution, it blows and we all feel ya but you can't dismiss the responses as unintelligent and not helpful just because you do not like it.

This is your only solution. Well, no, you could bike or walk or maybe get a scooter, hover board, moped. Your oyster. Run with it.



Suzan said:


> It looks like from the few comments I have read posting my problem was totally pointless. I have yet to read something constructive, most of these comments are mean spirited and pointless. I have contact them and email them as well, those where the first things I have done. Anyone with a elementary education should no that. I have wasted my time in here end of conversation.


Are you seriously this dim witted? Are you for real, Suzan? This is like "who's on first?"

Ok. You contactED and emailED, great, we KnoW. Good, good job.

Let's share that email here. Has Lyft given you any response? When was the last time you tried?

Have you contacted your insurance? What have you shared with them? Do you have comprehensive coverage on your vehicle? What is the deductible for this coverage? Do you know what a deductible is? Ima just say in case. Whatever that number is will be the amount of money you will have to pull out of your checking or credit card or wherever to cover. I understand this reality displeases you greatly and it is very unfortunate you have experienced such major inconvenience but this is how this driver-insurance company bond works.

Nobody is ganging up on you and no one is trying to hurl you into a volcano. You need to nut up a bit chica. For real.


----------



## uberlyfting123 (Mar 16, 2017)

Don't call insurance!!! I'm almost positive you don't have rideshare coverage!! They will drop you like hot microwave burrito!!!

And if you do call. Don't start the conversation with. "Well, I was driving Uber .....: "


----------



## NUBER-LE (Jul 21, 2017)

OnLy POsiTiVe CooMMenTs!


----------



## bubba65 (Jul 10, 2017)

hope nothing happens to your shoes, Lyft won't replace them either!!!


----------



## Cou-ber (Jul 23, 2015)

Suzan said:


> It looks like from the few comments I have read posting my problem was totally pointless. I have yet to read something constructive, most of these comments are mean spirited and pointless. I have contact them and email them as well, those where the first things I have done. Anyone with a elementary education should no that. I have wasted my time in here end of conversation.


I am now convinced you are a complete dipshit.


----------



## Telsa34 (May 7, 2017)

HotRodriguez75 said:


> Yeah, but the OP is hell bent on that Lyft should be repairing her vehicle for object she hit on the road that damaged her vehicle. Even if they let her file a claim and it was approved, does she have the $2000-$2500 deductible? I am guessing she wants a free ride and Lyft to pay for all of the damages. Life doesn't work that way.


So what is the deductible on lifts insurance policy if you're involved in an accident


----------



## Pinapple Man (Aug 8, 2017)

Telsa34 said:


> So what is the deductible on lifts insurance policy if you're involved in an accident


$2500 and a deactivation.


----------



## wb6vpm (Mar 27, 2016)

TNCMinWage said:


> So sorry to hear Susan. Please send me your address in Arizonia and I will mail you a check for the damage, as you seem to be the only one on here with financial challenges. As a side bonus, I'm going to send you a book on basic grammar. But first, I may have to send you a book on reading English. Which means I'll probably first have to send you a book on the alphabet.


Hooked on Phonics!


----------



## Telsa34 (May 7, 2017)

Pinapple Man said:


> $2500 and a deactivation.


 I guess of you drive for Lyft you better have Rideshare insurance. I don't know too many Lyft drivers or Uber drivers that can afford a $2,500 deductible and no they can't deactivate you if you're involved in an accident if it's not your fault


----------



## SatMan (Mar 20, 2017)

this is what I text her 28 hours ago...still no reply from her.....
I am truly sorry to hear about what happen. You might be able to get a local mechanic to take a look at the car for free. Maybe, just maybe a nice one will come over after work and look at it for you. It maybe just a cut fuel line that can be fixed by adding another fuel filter to the cut. But first you have to know what is wrong. Ask around and see if anyone knows a weekend car mechanic that works out of their own garage.

I have a kid down the street that does basic work for me because I have a bad back and can't even change a tire anymore. I have the next door neighbors kids clean the inside of my car windows every day for a dollar. Another one vacuums the rugs. They love it. This forum, as you can see, can be a bit harsh.


----------



## RideShareJUNKIE (Jun 23, 2017)

Suzan said:


> Monday of last week I was taking lyft customer home it was around 10:20pm on freeway. All of a sudden I heard something metal banging underneath my car, next thing I smell gas. It either cut my gas line or puncher my gas tank and LYFT has done nothing to help me repair my vehicle and this is DAY 8. I am very very disappointed in lyft. I thought this was a company that help there drivers, but so far nothing. I need my car other than me not earning any income, I have a disabled sister I can't help either. It very difficult to get her medication with a vehicle and no money.


suzan,
If a so called object hits your vehicle, and you did not hit it, It falls under COMPREHENSIVE as far as insurance. If you hit an object it falls under COLLISION. What you would want to do is. File a claim with your personal policy under COMPREHENSIVE. Remember the key difference is how the object was hit (you hit it or the object came to you (like a big boulder/rock, or a RE BAR falling off a back of a truck, etc). The comprehensive wont affect your rates the way a collision claim will come time for renewal. I think some people missed the part that you WERE on an ACTIVE LYFT ride when this incident happened. Regardless in your situation because the Deductible is so high it makes no sense to file with LYFT. Only you know the full details, so make a decision to proceed accordingly. My opinion is that either way, you should go through YOUR personal insurance for this claim (You may not even have a choice). It would make no sense to pay the $2500 deductible anyways. If you do the math you will see (your deductible vs lyft deductible-even if your rates get raised). Dont wait for LYFT on this one, because unfortunately it doesnt make sense from an economic standpoint for you to go through the commercial insurance LYFT has. This is all depending on if your insurance company doesnt try to throw it on LYFT to begin with. It may get complicated but, make the best of it. Im going to assume you/your insurance doesnt offer/dont have rideshare gap insurance on your personal policy.


----------



## Cou-ber (Jul 23, 2015)

Seriously, y'all, is she for real? Naaaaahh I mean, cmon, re-read her posts...can you be this thick and have a license?

A- am I pretty?
B- no
A- am I pretty?
B&c- no
A-am I pretty?
BCD- no
A-This is a serious question. Am I pretty?
BCDEFG...Z- no
A- say something positive.

Punked, eh? Right?



SatMan said:


> this is what I text her 28 hours ago...still no reply from her.....
> I am truly sorry to hear about what happen. You might be able to get a local mechanic to take a look at the car for free. Maybe, just maybe a nice one will come over after work and look at it for you. It maybe just a cut fuel line that can be fixed by adding another fuel filter to the cut. But first you have to know what is wrong. Ask around and see if anyone knows a weekend car mechanic that works out of their own garage.
> 
> I have a kid down the street that does basic work for me because I have a bad back and can't even change a tire anymore. I have the next door neighbors kids clean the inside of my car windows every day for a dollar. Another one vacuums the rugs. They love it. This forum, as you can see, can be a bit harsh.


You can text this person? You have her #? You've met? Is she really this slow?



Cou-ber said:


> Seriously, y'all, is she for real? Naaaaahh I mean, cmon, re-read her posts...can you be this thick and have a license?
> 
> A- am I pretty?
> B- no
> ...


Her answer??


----------



## luvgurl22 (Jul 5, 2016)

Cou-ber said:


> Seriously, y'all, is she for real? Naaaaahh I mean, cmon, re-read her posts...can you be this thick and have a license?
> 
> A- am I pretty?
> B- no
> ...


Totally uncalled for.Grow up



Suzan said:


> Monday of last week I was taking lyft customer home it was around 10:20pm on freeway. All of a sudden I heard something metal banging underneath my car, next thing I smell gas. It either cut my gas line or puncher my gas tank and LYFT has done nothing to help me repair my vehicle and this is DAY 8. I am very very disappointed in lyft. I thought this was a company that help there drivers, but so far nothing. I need my car other than me not earning any income, I have a disabled sister I can't help either. It very difficult to get her medication with a vehicle and no money.


Unfortunately, these companies try to keep their responsibilities minimal and usually only intervene if a passenger is injured in an accident .It may be cheaper to go through your personal insurance without mentioning that you were doing ride share because they may drop your policy.Also it may be better to get rideshare insurance for the future.I've been in your predicament before and I know it's a stressful time for you and I hope everything works out.


----------



## Cou-ber (Jul 23, 2015)

luvgurl22 said:


> Totally uncalled for.Grow up
> 
> Unfortunately, these companies try to keep their responsibilities minimal and usually only intervene if a passenger is injured in an accident .It may be cheaper to go through your personal insurance without mentioning that you were doing ride share because they may drop your policy.Also it may be better to get rideshare insurance for the future.I've been in your predicament before and I know it's a stressful time for you and I hope everything works out.


Would you wear a carrot?


----------



## UsedToBeAPartner (Sep 19, 2016)

Suzan said:


> If you don't have a good solution please don't contact me. This conversation is not helping what so ever. I'm lookimg for positive solution, I don't want to engage in a fruitless debate, the decision to get this matter resolve will reside with the people who are in charge not another driver.


You are not looking for a positive solution. You are looking for someone other than yourself to blame. Lyft has exactly ZERO responsibility for something you did to your car unless you were in an actual accident. A accident like an accident your own auto insurance would pay for. If you have had one of these kinds of accidents and you have proof that this accident took place while you were on a ride then you should be able to file an accident claim with Lyft. There is a $1000 deductible with Uber and my guess would be the same it true with Lyft so unless there is massive damage you would be better off filing a claim with your own auto insurance or paying for it yourself and getting back to work.


----------



## Cynergie (Apr 10, 2017)

Cou-ber said:


> I am now convinced you are a complete dipshit.


I'm incredulous you actually bought their complete bullshit in the first place


----------



## Uber_Yota_916 (May 1, 2017)

Suzan said:


> Why should I pay a large deductible for a accident that happen while I had lyft customer in my vehicle. It's not like lyft is broke. Get back to once this has happen to you and not before Thank you and your comment it was not helpful, this is a serious matter.


James River Insurance has a $2500 deductible. Cheaper to pay out of pocket.

I found putting 30% away for repairs, maintenance, and taxes helps when this type of problem occurs.

As well as maintaining the lowest deductible you can afford. $250 is my preference.


----------



## OGT (Mar 6, 2017)

I blew a tire and i filed a claim with lyft. They reaponded by saying we will pay for the tire if i can complete 300 primetime rides in 5 hours.......... LMFAO


----------



## Rat (Mar 6, 2016)

Ribak said:


> What do you expect LYFT to do? It is up to you to have proper insurance for your vehicle to take care of such repairs.





Suzan said:


> Why should I pay a large deductible for a accident that happen while I had lyft customer in my vehicle. It's not like lyft is broke. Get back to once this has happen to you and not before Thank you and your comment it was not helpful, this is a serious matter.


Lyft doesn't owe you anything. Demanding we give you a method to get payment from Lyft isn't going to work. Tell us we can only give you a "positive" response and you appear to be foolish



emdeplam said:


> Sorry all...
> 
> I think this might be my wife trolling the board. Anything happens in my house it's my fault as well.


Ain't marriage grand?



LyftRus said:


> I took a S*** in my own car, i expect to get a clean up fee from Lyft, its not my fault i was driving in the city for 12 hours and couldnt find a bathroom in time.
> 
> I expect positive comments only...


I'm positive your car stinks


----------



## THE MAN! (Feb 13, 2015)

Suzan said:


> It looks like from the few comments I have read posting my problem was totally pointless. I have yet to read something constructive, most of these comments are mean spirited and pointless. I have contact them and email them as well, those where the first things I have done. Anyone with a elementary education should no that. I have wasted my time in here end of conversation.


Well without reading this entire thread I'll throw in my two cents. Sorry what happen. Many drivers out there that have experienced same or worse as you. Lyft/Uber won't do a lick for you in this situation. Nor our they responsible do so. So that said, don't waste time with them and move on to plan B, C..... There are many risks of doing this that many are starting to realize. And unfortunately sometimes the hard way. You just can't earn enough to deal with the mishaps of doing this.

Could you imagine the deal with the volume Uber could negotiate on rideshare insurance with coverage for mishaps like this? But drivers became only temporary solution when Uber thought they would have self driving cars on the road like last year!

Tick Tock Tick Tock Uber!!!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## jester121 (Sep 6, 2016)

Cou-ber said:


> Would you wear a carrot?


Is that code for something?


----------



## elelegido (Sep 24, 2014)

jester121 said:


> Is that code for something?


I'm thinking slightly risqué, vegetable-based euphemism too.


----------



## Cou-ber (Jul 23, 2015)

elelegido said:


> I'm thinking slightly risqué, vegetable-based euphemism too.


YouTube search Poppy.

I was talking to the twit that told me to grow up. Psh. Why?



Cynergie said:


> I'm incredulous you actually bought their complete bullshit in the first place


Apparently I'm not the only one who did bubba. And who is "their"?


----------



## Ms.Doe (Apr 15, 2016)

luvgurl22 said:


> Totally uncalled for.Grow up
> 
> Unfortunately, these companies try to keep their responsibilities minimal and usually only intervene if a passenger is injured in an accident .It may be cheaper to go through your personal insurance without mentioning that you were doing ride share because they may drop your policy.Also it may be better to get rideshare insurance for the future.I've been in your predicament before and I know it's a stressful time for you and I hope everything works out.


That's why all Luber drivers should NOT display Uber & Lyft logos on cars. Fellow driver was hit by a car while NOT Lubering. Adjuster for personal insurance saw trade dress in claim photo and immediately denied his claim! Careful out there!


----------



## john1975 (Jul 29, 2016)

Suzan said:


> Why should I pay a large deductible for a accident that happen while I had lyft customer in my vehicle. It's not like lyft is broke. Get back to once this has happen to you and not before Thank you and your comment it was not helpful, this is a serious matter.


I've broken down twice driving this year both times cost me close to 500. It wasn't an accident so I didn't go through insurance and besides there is deductible. Expenses are part of this job. You need to factor that in. Where lyft can help you is through the rental car program if you need a car while yours is being fixed. But both times I got it to my mechanic right away and had my car next day. Why not get is fixed asap so you can get back on the road. To suggest that lyft should help with your repairs is both naive and absurd.


----------



## Ardery (May 26, 2017)

Uber & Lyft does not pay your repair bill.

you knew this when you took the job. if you didn't like the terms, you should have said "no". 

this job is a choice. why do people CHOOSE to do something - then complain about not liking something about it later?


----------



## Goldthorn (Jun 30, 2017)

Have you heard back from Lyft in regards to your inquiry about reimbursement Suzan ?


----------



## Ardery (May 26, 2017)

Goldthorn said:


> Have you heard back from Lyft in regards to your inquiry about reimbursement Suzan ?


yes... it was in the form of a haha. hahaha. ha.


----------



## Goldthorn (Jun 30, 2017)

I just wanted to know what they told her. I can't believe she asked this.



Ardery said:


> yes... it was in the form of a haha. hahaha. ha.


----------



## Ardery (May 26, 2017)

Suzan said:


> Why should I pay a large deductible for a accident that happen while I had lyft customer in my vehicle. It's not like lyft is broke. Get back to once this has happen to you and not before Thank you and your comment it was not helpful, this is a serious matter.


is there something wrong with you mentally? Lyft WILL NOT BE paying to repair your car. NOT today. NOT tomorrow. do you not understand what it means to be an independent contractor?

maintenance and repairs are solely your financial responsibility 100%.

there IS NO other solution. pay to repair YOUR OWN vehicle - like every one of us does.



MrMikeNC said:


> By your logic, if you hire an independent contractor to fix your roof and he gets a flat tire on his way to your house YOU should pay for it. That makes sense to you?



^ ^ ^ smartest thing said ever. best analogy. 



Suzan said:


> It looks like from the few comments I have read posting my problem was totally pointless. I have yet to read something constructive, most of these comments are mean spirited and pointless. I have contact them and email them as well, those where the first things I have done. Anyone with a elementary education should no that. I have wasted my time in here end of conversation.


let's back up a second. she says,
"anyone with an elementary education should *no* that"

pot. kettle. umm, yeah.





Goldthorn said:


> I just wanted to know what they told her. I can't believe she asked this.


they probably trashed everything after her second email. I can't - for the life of me - understand why she doesnt get it.



LyftRus said:


> I took a S*** in my own car, i expect to get a clean up fee from Lyft, its not my fault i was driving in the city for 12 hours and couldnt find a bathroom in time.
> 
> I expect positive comments only...


dude, I'll send you a fiver, if you take photos and send them to my personal inbox. please include the smell stank factor on a scale of 1 to 10.



RideShareJUNKIE said:


> suzan,
> If a so called object hits your vehicle, and you did not hit it, It falls under COMPREHENSIVE as far as insurance. If you hit an object it falls under COLLISION. What you would want to do is. File a claim with your personal policy under COMPREHENSIVE. Remember the key difference is how the object was hit (you hit it or the object came to you (like a big boulder/rock, or a RE BAR falling off a back of a truck, etc). The comprehensive wont affect your rates the way a collision claim will come time for renewal. I think some people missed the part that you WERE on an ACTIVE LYFT ride when this incident happened. Regardless in your situation because the Deductible is so high it makes no sense to file with LYFT. Only you know the full details, so make a decision to proceed accordingly. My opinion is that either way, you should go through YOUR personal insurance for this claim (You may not even have a choice). It would make no sense to pay the $2500 deductible anyways. If you do the math you will see (your deductible vs lyft deductible-even if your rates get raised). Dont wait for LYFT on this one, because unfortunately it doesnt make sense from an economic standpoint for you to go through the commercial insurance LYFT has. This is all depending on if your insurance company doesnt try to throw it on LYFT to begin with. It may get complicated but, make the best of it. Im going to assume you/your insurance doesnt offer/dont have rideshare gap insurance on your personal policy.


Susan, if this mythical piece of debris hit your car, you should file suit against the piece of debris. go after the guilty party. make them pay! pay! PAY!


----------



## Robert finnly (Jul 1, 2017)

Agree 100% with op. Lyft/uber gets to use our cars with 0 type of responsibility. We the drivers are being used like dam fools. Wtf does Uber do to deserve 60% of our fare. Smh


----------



## freeFromUber (Mar 1, 2016)

Suzan said:


> Monday of last week I was taking lyft customer home it was around 10:20pm on freeway. All of a sudden I heard something metal banging underneath my car, next thing I smell gas. It either cut my gas line or puncher my gas tank and LYFT has done nothing to help me repair my vehicle and this is DAY 8. I am very very disappointed in lyft. I thought this was a company that help there drivers, but so far nothing. I need my car other than me not earning any income, I have a disabled sister I can't help either. It very difficult to get her medication with a vehicle and no money.


Spoken like a true socialist. Bravo!


----------

